# Do you recommend a professional photographer's organization to become a professional?



## PJK (Nov 26, 2014)

I would like to build a 5 year plan to become a professional photographer (meaning that hopefully I can support myself doing full time work).  Do you recommend joining a profesional organization?


----------



## KmH (Nov 26, 2014)

Yes.

What kind of photography do you want to do? Retail, commercial, or editorial?


----------



## PJK (Nov 26, 2014)

I'd like to do commercial and editorial.  At this point I'd like to work on developing a style related to photo essays or biographical Photography. I want to start learning to light and photograph subjects in their environments as best as I possibly can.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 26, 2014)

YES! Look for a mentor(s). Don't jump into the mentor thingie right away ... but keep you eyes open. Photography is part craft and part science, part art and probably part something else. Skill and experience takes shooting time to develop, a mentor can share their skills and experience and help you get up the learning curve much faster than if you were left to your own devices.

Gary


----------



## JoeW (Nov 26, 2014)

Very tough to make a go of it this era as a full-time professional in photography.  Real easy to make a go of it as a part-timer (someone who shoots on weekends, evenings and using vacation or sick time).  Professional organizations are good ideas but it depends upon what you want to shoot.  And don't forget that professional organizations in the fields you shoot in--when I used to shoot a lot more interiors and buildings, I belonged to a couple of different organizations that were not photographic (ASID, another interiors association that has since merged with another group, and I seem to recall I had an associate's membership in AIA--or some kind of vendor/industry membership deal).


----------



## KmH (Nov 26, 2014)

Check out the American Society of Media Photographers - Associate Member membership.


----------



## PJK (Nov 27, 2014)

I always thought PPA was the one.  Is this not the case?


----------



## JoeW (Nov 27, 2014)

PJK said:


> I always thought PPA was the one.  Is this not the case?


Depends upon what you're trying to focus on (no pun intended) and what you seek to get out of the group/association.


----------



## KmH (Nov 27, 2014)

PPA is certainly an option, but PPA is geared more to retail photographers than to commercial or editorial photographers.

The WPPI is geared to wedding and portrait photographers.
You may find it beneficial to belong to more than 1 professional association.
PPA has a lot to offer as far as insurance is concerned and I think is the largest of the 3 associations mentioned so far.


----------



## PJK (Dec 3, 2014)

KmH said:


> PPA is certainly an option, but PPA is geared more to retail photographers than to commercial or editorial photographers.
> 
> The WPPI is geared to wedding and portrait photographers.
> You may find it beneficial to belong to more than 1 professional association.
> PPA has a lot to offer as far as insurance is concerned and I think is the largest of the 3 associations mentioned so far.



I can't find anything regarding certification on the WPPI website.  Is this something that requires a certification?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 3, 2014)

I've used ASMP's site and have participated in a few of their webinars, they've been doing one called Business as UnUsual (I think monthly) - you don't have to be a member to participate. Their organization seems geared somewhat to editorial but provides a lot of good resources.

If you're interested in commercial or even retail I'd consider following or subscribing to the Photo District News.  Photo Magazine | Professional Photography Industry News and Resources I don't do commercial work or read it all the time but I've found good information there about what's going on in the retail and commercial photography business.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 8, 2014)

Some photographers find joining groups as a benefit, others, myself included have never joined any, other than being a member of the Royal Photographic Society in England, for a short while back in the 1980's.  I see the biggest reasons for joining could be networking with other photographers, entering photo contests, and that chance of being chosen as "photographer of the year" for what ever group you join.  Being able to attach that to your web site may influence people into jobs.

It all depends on what you are looking for, I'm just not sure how much influence most of the them have when it comes to advancing a career.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 8, 2014)

As a profession, photography is terrible competitive. Any edge you can get is useful ... if you use it, work it. An organization is an edge, join one, join a few ... then use that organization to your advantage.

I'd really use the organization as a source of internships and externships.


----------



## runnah (Dec 8, 2014)

If it were me I'd look less at Photo groups and more towards marketing associations. 

Hang out with potential clients not competitors.


----------

